# Outdoor tortoise enclosure



## RockyTheRussian (Aug 13, 2017)

So right now my Russian tortoise is living in an indoor enclosure but I think it's about time we move him to an outdoor enclosure until it starts to get cold again. We live in AZ so it's pretty hot. I was just wondering if you guys could give me any tips to housing a tortoise outside. What substrate do I use? Do you need any lamps? Do you need to keep him in a shaded spot or sunny spot? Ect. Thanks guys!


----------



## theguy67 (Aug 13, 2017)

You don't need any lamps, unless you make a night box, then you could add a CHE, or other heat source for cold nights.

Being in Arizona, heat may be an issue but one I'm sure you can work around. I'm not familiar with Russians, but a sprinkler system may be beneficial to cool the enclosure during the hottest parts of the day. Even if it was a mist for 2 minutes, this can help a lot.

Shade will be important too, so artificial burrows (hides burried under a few inches of dirt), shade cloths, and plants are all great options.


----------



## RockyTheRussian (Aug 14, 2017)

theguy67 said:


> You don't need any lamps, unless you make a night box, then you could add a CHE, or other heat source for cold nights.
> 
> Being in Arizona, heat may be an issue but one I'm sure you can work around. I'm not familiar with Russians, but a sprinkler system may be beneficial to cool the enclosure during the hottest parts of the day. Even if it was a mist for 2 minutes, this can help a lot.
> 
> Shade will be important too, so artificial burrows (hides burried under a few inches of dirt), shade cloths, and plants are all great options.




Ok thank you. And for the dirt, would I just put it over the grass in the cage or does there need to be a bottom for the cage to keep dirt in?


----------



## theguy67 (Aug 14, 2017)

RockyTheRussian said:


> Ok thank you. And for the dirt, would I just put it over the grass in the cage or does there need to be a bottom for the cage to keep dirt in?



I've seen it done both ways. In my adult tortoise pen, I prefer for them to have access to the ground, in case they wish to dig (some) or nest. Maybe consider improving your soil by adding top soil or organic material.


----------



## MrMarg&me (Aug 15, 2017)

I have guinea pigs that spend nice afternoons in an outdoor enclosure. The ground is covered with hay. When the hay has composted a bit I rake it out and use it to mix in with a section of soil in my box turtles outdoor enclosure. The turtles enjoy digging and basking on the resulting pliable soil.


----------



## RockyTheRussian (Aug 26, 2017)

Hey guys! So I haven't started on the enclosure yet but I am going to have no bottom of the cage. So he will have access to the grass and I will also pour some dirt in for him to burrow. Since I live in AZ we have lots of scorpions. Will that be an issue to my tortoises safety? Can they get in the cage and sting him? Thx


----------



## theguy67 (Aug 26, 2017)

RockyTheRussian said:


> Hey guys! So I haven't started on the enclosure yet but I am going to have no bottom of the cage. So he will have access to the grass and I will also pour some dirt in for him to burrow. Since I live in AZ we have lots of scorpions. Will that be an issue to my tortoises safety? Can they get in the cage and sting him? Thx



That's a good question. I've never had issues with scorpions (that I know of), although there aren't that many around here. I primarily worry about fire ants.


----------



## Beasty_Artemis (Aug 27, 2017)

I'm not too familiar with the diet of russians.... But I've seen a few videos where small animals chow down on poor little scorpions! Im not so sure a scorpion would survive exploring a red foot enclosure. Are there any actual poisonous species in your area? Most varieties I'm familiar with are harmless, just big and intimidating. But I'm on the west coast.
I would totally agree totally about the fire ants. Those are dangerous for a tort.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 27, 2017)

When you use the word "cage" I'm picturing something too small for an adult Russian tortoise. You can put together something bigger using cinderblocks, old scrap lumber, anything you can find. They need a lot of room. Here's an example, but for a Russian you'd probably have to go two high:






















A few examples of easy-to-build outdoor habitats.


----------



## RockyTheRussian (Aug 28, 2017)

Beasty_Artemis said:


> I'm not too familiar with the diet of russians.... But I've seen a few videos where small animals chow down on poor little scorpions! Im not so sure a scorpion would survive exploring a red foot enclosure. Are there any actual poisonous species in your area? Most varieties I'm familiar with are harmless, just big and intimidating. But I'm on the west coast.
> I would totally agree totally about the fire ants. Those are dangerous for a tort.


 

Yes I live on the west coast so scorpions are poisnenous. I totally forgot about red ants as well. What should I do about that? Do u think it would just be best to keep him indoors or maybe just have an outdoor cage that is enclosed?


----------



## RockyTheRussian (Aug 28, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> When you use the word "cage" I'm picturing something too small for an adult Russian tortoise. You can put together something bigger using cinderblocks, old scrap lumber, anything you can find. They need a lot of room. Here's an example, but for a Russian you'd probably have to go two high:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I sorry yeah I meant like an enclosure type thing not a cage. We have a nice space outside for him (9 by 6 feet long).


----------



## RockyTheRussian (Aug 28, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> When you use the word "cage" I'm picturing something too small for an adult Russian tortoise. You can put together something bigger using cinderblocks, old scrap lumber, anything you can find. They need a lot of room. Here's an example, but for a Russian you'd probably have to go two high:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also in oat of those pics they just so have grass. Don't tortoises need dirt in their habitat to dig?


----------

